# Savage and Open GL

## justineiler

I have a Presario 700 and its my only computer at school.

I really want to be able to use opengl for games and stuff.

I heard a while back of a couple of people working on it and was just wondering if anyone has heard anything or new how i could get it working.

Justin

----------

## mad man moon

I'm doing right now just the same. Trying to get dri working. I will tell you if I get problems.

----------

## justineiler

Great Im excited to see what happens

----------

## mad man moon

I used the dri-howto fro gentoo.org, but it did not work with xfree-drm cause I have 2.6 kernel, not 2.4. But instead the drm from the kernel worked, so I built-in apgart and drm and did twice enable the via chipset as module. But the exact changes I do not remember, cause I´m working now on another box, but will tell you as fast as possible.

----------

## mad man moon

Okay I simply used

Device drivers -> Charakter Devices

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) build-in

VIA Chipset support as module

Direct Rendering Manager build-in

Sis Video Cards module.

Add sis and agp-gart to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and reboot.

This pushed glxgears from about 150-180 fps to 220-250 fps.

----------

## aitor11

Hello, i have a savage card too, and i followed the drm-howto but using the kernel drivers, and i still mising redendering. You did something else??

I have agpgart and sis as modules, but im not using a via chipset so i enbaled the one that i need. Tell me if you need some other information, cause i really want to get it working.

Aitor

----------

## justineiler

I also did the same thing i have sis and agp-via and still no DRM????

i was confused about was agpgart supposed to be a module or built in bc if it is built in and via is the module shouldnt you add via to modules.autoload.d??

I think it was just a typo so i add m via chipset under gart and sis but still no DRM???

PS

I am aslo trying to figure out how to install the savage-2-0-0 branch driver from the drm website it supposedly supports drm and 4.3.0..

----------

## mad man moon

Oh, I'm so sorry, I thought it would work, but an

"glxinfo | grep render" gave me a "direct rendering: No".

It was my mistake.

----------

## aitor11

Well, i compiled savave 2-0-0 branch, and is the same, i got a direct redendering: NO, and i didnt dont know whats happening, i think is something about my card is a savage IX/MX, i think that the driver is not working yet in that kind of card.

Aitor

P.D: If you wanna try to compile that from CVS just follow the drm howto from the docs secction, the only diference is the cvs server is not the sourceforge one, in the dri page they say the new way.

----------

## seb64

If you want DRM with a savage chip then you probably want to enable S3 and not sis as a drm module, depending on your kernel you may have to manually merge s3 support in the sources.

The ac sources did have s3 support but since they have been deleted ...

----------

## mad man moon

Yes true, I was wrong compiling SIS in, S3 is right, but how can I get it.

----------

## seb64

from what i understood from the dri.sourceforge.net site, kernel dri modules are included in the dri distribution, you just have to compile and load the module it produces.

DRI is know to be broken for savage IX/MX and you may need a patch for savage 4 (which breaks prosavage compatibility)

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

I have three questions on this topic. 

1. As far as I see it, these dri drivers work only with XFree 3.2 or not?

2. Will these drivers work with my card (see below)

3. Is it possible to integrate them in a 2.6 kernel, and if yes how do I do it?

Have a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D with a S3 Inc. VT8603 [ProSavage PN133]  chip.

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

I forgot::

Where do I get the kernel patch?

----------

## mrmodin

Got dri working with S3 Savage/IX (used in an IBM Thinkpad T20).

Used the savage-2-0-0 branch, and the gentoo DRI-Howto, just followed the howto step by step, and it worked =) .

----------

## DArt

I' have a presario 700 with a S3Twister and a gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1 kernel. (agp+via options in module)

I have installed the savage-2-0-0 branch, and follow step by step the gentoo DRI-Howto, too   :Laughing: 

I notice a good change (59fps before (without DRI) in glxgears -> 130fps (DRI become active)) and now I could play at Tuxracer   :Very Happy:   . Moreover, my backlight switch off with DPMS now!!!. But I have a new problem, I can't change my screen resolution with xrandr, the screen flicks, tilts   :Crying or Very sad:  . With Ctrl+Alt+ (+/-) the resolution change is ok. Stange problem, I try to change depth, UseBios option, same problem.

I hope that it will be solved for the final version  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mickwd

Guys, you might find the following of interest:

http://probo.probo.com/pipermail/savage40/2004-February/thread.html

----------

## dreas

 *mrmodin wrote:*   

> Got dri working with S3 Savage/IX (used in an IBM Thinkpad T20).
> 
> Used the savage-2-0-0 branch, and the gentoo DRI-Howto, just followed the howto step by step, and it worked =) .

 

I have the same laptop and don't get DRI working. How exactly am I installing the savage-2-0-0 branch (whatever that is anyway)?

----------

## Gnufsh

You no longer need the savage 2-0-0 branch, the savage drivers have been merged into the dri cvs. You just have to follow the instructions here:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building

to compile and install it, making sure to edit the host.def file so that it compiles savage drivers (which it won't by default). For more info, take a look at this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147440&highlight=savage

----------

## dreas

Thanks a lot, I'll give it a try tonight! *keeps fingers crossed*

----------

